# Santa Claus message



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

For those of you not seeing your family for Christmas you can send them a message through this. 

Portable North Pole - PNP Communication Console


----------



## Horus (Sep 17, 2010)

Thanks, I have had some fun with that. 

I have asked for a few battery operated toys I hope he brings them


----------

